# كل اللهجات: يا هُو



## ahmedcowon

في مصر عندما يستغيث شخص بالآخرين يقول: "يا ناس يا هُو" أو "يا عالم يا هُو". أعتقد أنها مستخدمة في جميع اللهجات فهل هذا صحيح وما هو أصلها؟​


----------



## Bakr

هل تنطق أيضا : يا هوه ؟
غير مستعملة في المغرب


----------



## RAMIRAZ

غير مستعملة في الجزائر أيضا


----------

